# 22 Wing North Bay



## Excolis (3 Aug 2004)

all you air force folk out there know of anywhere interesting to go while in 22 Wing?  i am headed up there on a course at the end of Aug, and was looking to get some tips on where to go. Bars/restaurants ect.   hope someone can help me out a bit.

cheers


----------



## Excolis (4 Aug 2004)

anyone???????? :-\ :-\


----------



## Inch (5 Aug 2004)

Sorry man, North Bay isn't a very popular posting. There's no flying postions there so only Air Weapons controllers and other staff wienies go there to work in the Hole.  I did stop there on my way from SSM to St Jean, we went to Cortina's.  It was pretty good.

Cheers


----------



## Excolis (6 Aug 2004)

lol... no air postings there. i thought for sure there would be some there with norad... oh well, i will have to go up blind.. i am sure i will be able to make my way...  thanks inch


----------



## angelbear (16 Oct 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Sorry man, North Bay isn't a very popular posting. There's no flying postions there so only Air Weapons controllers and other staff wienies go there to work in the Hole.   I did stop there on my way from SSM to St Jean, we went to Cortina's.   It was pretty good.
> 
> Cheers



Very arrogant of you to refer to us as wienies.....guess you one of those that has to make derogatory comments about others to make your self look better......bet "all" your friends (if u have any) are really proud of you.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2005)

angelbear said:
			
		

> Very arrogant of you to refer to us as wienies.....guess you one of those that has to make derogatory comments about others to make your self look better......bet "all" your friends (if u have any) are really proud of you.



Your second post and you reopen a thread that is over a year old and then you write this?   Do you have any friends?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2005)

Angelbear,

Hmmm... another thread and tirade taking people to task. From someone that has just joined the board. Perhaps you are not familiar with military humour and lexicon. If not, I suggest you just stop posting for a bit, cruise around the forums and read, read, read. Maybe then you'll understand that everything you've taken umbrage to has been normal and fun spirited. Reading through the Forum guidelines probably wouldn't hurt either.

If by chance, you are familiar with military ways, I suggest you repack your saddlebags, get off that ivory pedestal, and ride out on whatever passes for the horse you rode in on. Your fast wearing out the small welcome you may have garnered. While your perusing the Guidelines, pay attention to the warning system portion.


----------



## Inch (16 Oct 2005)

angelbear said:
			
		

> Very arrogant of you to refer to us as wienies.....guess you one of those that has to make derogatory comments about others to make your self look better......bet "all" your friends (if u have any) are really proud of you.




Wow, you must be real popular with your coworkers. I'm with recceguy, you're obviously not in tune with the military dark humour, maybe you should get out of your office for a week or two and go to the field with the army types, get on a ship with the navy types or step onto the flight line with the air force types and you'll see what kind of arrogant jerks the rest of the CF really are, wait, it seems to me that you'd be the arrogant one considering you have no idea what passes for humour amongst the rest of the CF. The rest of us laugh off that stuff because it's meant in jest.

For the record, my friends would all laugh about that comment, even the staff wienies.

And this thread is 14 months old, from Aug 2004, that's a long way to go back in order to fling shite.


----------

